# 450 Gallon starfire planted manzy tank



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

This is a small tank, perhaps the right size for many of us, it's in a client's office.
The tank is a euro braces starfire glass made by LeMar in LA area. Nice tank. Lighting is about a tad under 2 W/gal and then it's more T12 lighting than PC(one bank only). 

CO2 is done via 4x AM100 reactors and there are 6 top of the line ehiems on this tank, 2 with internal heaters and 2 x 40 W UV's.

Sediment is Black flourite sand.

CO2 is measured and will be controlled via aprtial pressure meter and Neptune controller using the mV input and scaling the out puts to mV = 20 mV for each ppm of CO2. A 50 Ohm resistor is used for this conversion since input is in mA.

Wood is all old, aged Manzanita and a single piece of Redwood root for terracing only.

The display will be fairly simple, hair grass, some dwarf hygro, a few swords in the back, some Crypts, open in the middle, and anubias on some of the branches, the wood needs to be shown through, not covered too much.

After having worked with these folks together for several projects now, we will start doing smaller versions for other clients. We have an excellent carpenter, plumbing person, a LFS with good work and basics, and then myself. For even larger projects, we employee Tenji for large scale public sized aquariums.

This is not just me, I do the scaping and after work mostly. It's a team and includes the client's input more than anything. These are made for them and their taste. 

This tank should be fairly easy to care for, Tony placed a semi automated water change system in the office that's hidden from view. Very easy and not mess/work to change 50%.

Ehiems are also very easy to care for, and with low light, this is going to be a fairly easy tank to maintain. 1000 Green neons will go in here. Perhaps CRS and Amanos. 

The goal is to have the balls of schooling fish dart from one group of wood to the other. 





































Enjoy

Need to plant it sometime soon.

The tank has been leak tested, and ran, and the wood and hardscape have been water tested for stability also.

Nothing moves.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

plantbrain said:


> This is a small tank,


Indeed. :fish: That's a lot of them filters.

Nice one, thanks for sharing, just wanna be in for the ride. :icon_cool


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

Awesome tank. It seems like a great size. What are the dimensions on the tank, looks like 8 ft x 2 ft wide x 4 ft deep?


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

When I grow up tom, I wanna be like you


----------



## skratikans (May 23, 2008)

wow...I love the wood, where did they get it from?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

What are the proposed lighting specs Tom? I see you briefly explained it, but was curious if its a retrofit of some kind or just some generic fixture. Are T-12's going to be enough light to penetrate all that water for the HG?

Surprised they are going with foreground plants. Will be a bit of a bear to maintain, no?

Just out of curiosity, how much does a tank like that cost. From build to delivery?

How thick is the glass?


----------



## timme278 (Jan 1, 2009)

wow, this is awsome, gonna take a mission to fill


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

I will go along with all the other comments, wow!
First class setup, Tom
You guys do some of the best!
Md


----------



## jelisoner (Mar 27, 2008)

the filter pic made me giddy ....and your right this is a perfect size tank for most of us  subscribed


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

I really like the plan for 1000 green neons. That will make for a great school. I like massive schools of small fish in big aquariums.


----------



## idontknow (May 9, 2008)

Very cool tank. But I can't imagine having to try to reach down to the bottom of that thing for trimming.


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

wow, nice filtration.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

When I move to CA I'm going to apply to work with this "team" !


----------



## Honorable24 (Nov 16, 2008)

Can't wait to see how it comes out


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

yikesjason said:


> I really like the plan for 1000 green neons. That will make for a great school. I like massive schools of small fish in big aquariums.


X2! I'm assuming that this wood is from your recent collecting trip? I am definately green with envy. Can't wait to see this filled and planted.


----------



## ER9 (Aug 2, 2008)

excuse me a moment so i may go pick up my eyeball that just poped out of my head. just wow....

it looks like a very challenging tank to scape simply because of its size. looks very difficult just to reach down into and touch bottom.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

gmccreedy said:


> What are the proposed lighting specs Tom? I see you briefly explained it, but was curious if its a retrofit of some kind or just some generic fixture. Are T-12's going to be enough light to penetrate all that water for the HG?
> 
> Surprised they are going with foreground plants. Will be a bit of a bear to maintain, no?
> 
> ...


Glass is 3/4" temp-ered.
Light specs are retro'ed modified 3x 40 and we are using 4 or those, then a single bank of PC's then some LED's on the 45 degree front part.
It's rather hard to describe, it's designed to highlight fish but is plenty for the plants also. Aesthetics of the client.

I'm using Hair grass, which is a low light plant to begin with.........
Dwarf Hygro is pretty low light as well. These are both very easy for this client to care for. 

I'm not maintaining this tank day in/day out, this client is..........no setting them up with a bunch of stems that need trimmed often.

Tank this size runs about 3k$.
LeMar made it. Good quality. 
I would have gone with a metal frame however, there's a full hood and stand, some that does not matter and you can lean on the metal frame, you cannot with this euro bracing.........

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

skratikans said:


> wow...I love the wood, where did they get it from?


They? You mean me.
I collect my wood here.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## ER9 (Aug 2, 2008)

wow just 3k? i would have guessed 3x's that


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

cah925 said:


> X2! I'm assuming that this wood is from your recent collecting trip? I am definately green with envy. Can't wait to see this filled and planted.


Yes, that's the stuff.
But you will note, there's not much in the tank.
You need a lot to find the right piece for the right place.
Same deal with rocks.

I hope the client adhere's the plan of small schooling fish.
I like Gold tetras, they are simply awesome and school very well.
A single species would be best here, perhaps some Black vamp plecos, red Faro's.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## rbarn (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, Tom, once again you have reminded us how much our
jobs suck compared to yours.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thats my exact dream tank size ............. someday.:fish:

That tank screams single species Discus to me.
like some red/blue snakeskins


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

One more masterpiece in making. I am glued to this. Someday I will own and build a scape like that....someday


----------



## Ishar (Oct 30, 2007)

wow- can't wait to see this monster come together


----------



## rbarn (Mar 21, 2009)

How bout a scaped picture with out your butt in the way too ???? hehe 






plantbrain said:


>


----------



## Voozle (Mar 22, 2009)

rbarn said:


> Well, Tom, once again you have reminded us how
> That tank screams single species Discus to me.
> like some red/blue snakeskins


I'm actually interested to see the progression of a large tank that doesn't house discus. It'll be neat to see this tank housing colonies of fish small enough to be suitable for standard home aquariums. Mizu-Chan keeps green neons in her 20L, and the first time I saw her journal I would have sworn the aquarium was four feet long. It may only be in photographs, but smaller fish definitely seem to make tanks appear much larger, and I'm really looking forward to seeing that effect on a tank this big.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

WOW that's one huge tank  I love it! Hopefully one day I can have one of those in my house but I will need a bigger house first


----------



## gogreen (Sep 18, 2008)

plantbrain said:


> They? You mean me.
> I collect my wood here.
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


oh your from LA? maybe i can watch how yah do this tank...inperson


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I hate discus personally.

So, anything without discus is a nice tank to me.
That's not my butt in the way, it's our helper.



Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## skratikans (May 23, 2008)

you did an amazing job finding that wood, do you know what type of driftwood it could be?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

skratikans said:


> you did an amazing job finding that wood, do you know what type of driftwood it could be?


It's in the title:redface:
Manzanita.










Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

jebus


----------



## Pletchetero (Apr 6, 2009)

That is a HUGE tank!
Can't wait to see it set up.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

plantbrain said:


> I hate discus personally.
> 
> So, anything without discus is a nice tank to me.
> That's not my butt in the way, it's our helper.
> ...


altum angels?


----------



## NATURE AQUARIUM (Dec 16, 2007)

WOW:icon_eek:


----------



## Camper (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow that is some crazy setup you got there, I can't imagine doing trimming, water change and filter. 
Cant wait to see it running.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

snorkel and flippers


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

What are the dimensions?

EDIT: It looks like 96"x30"x36"?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

fishman9809 said:


> altum angels?


I'd like that.:redface:

The Fishist that I am

I just hope the client stick's to his guns and keeps the small giant school of tiny fish.

That's one of the harder themes, you can try and reason with them, but this is the hardest thing to prevent. It's their tank and $. He has 34 Altums, but then no shrimp:icon_roll 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Torpedobarb said:


> snorkel and flippers


It's a bit too small for that, the 12x4ft tank is not, but I typically do the 50-60% water change and sit inside it.

This tank is glass, so if you cracked it.......:icon_evil

Using 12" tools works very well though for myself and the client is about the same size arm length wise as me. So those will help and make it pretty easy.

I'd prefer 30" Tall and 36" front to back.

Next tank will be a starfire 72"x 24"D x 18"tall. I really like that sizing.
I'll be doing it for the company that helped do the set up here as their store display(and a 50gal). They want to do more tanks like this and we fit well together business/work wise. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## flymo (Apr 5, 2009)

Amazing tank!!!!

From the pictures it looks like Eheim 2080's (2180's as the thermo model) as the model of filter being used. I don't own one of these filters, however I have read that they have 2 intakes/drains per unit, and if your running 6 of them, 12 drains seems like a large number to have in the tank.

Just wondering could you please explain how you have set up the filtration system (in terms of plumbing and flow) or if you have a photo showing the detail of the filtration system that would be great.

Much appreciated,

Cam


----------



## Makoto (Mar 23, 2009)

A Sump would've been much better with 2 Darts pumps, but then again canisters are nitrate factories which plants love.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Makoto said:


> A Sump would've been much better with 2 Darts pumps, but then again canisters are nitrate factories which plants love.


Well, would you like to work 12 hour days next to those pumps and sump etc, or the Ehiems .....which are dead quiet?

Noise is a huge factor, if you cannot sound proof a pump etc, method etc.......you have to change the option. I can do it, but it would cost a lot more. I did it with another client. 

The other reason was due to modular design vs one or two systems.
The client knows the Ehiem's well and can easily service them at the office, one each 2 weeks etc. There's 2 x 40 W UV, 4x AM 1000 Reactors, which.......I suggested we use E6000 glue on to get those pesky seals fixed for the tops/bottoms(pretty wimpy really). 

I wished the client had chosen a small sump, that could be made quiet(say 500-600 gph), and 3 of these filters. Then a decent Tek or Gieseman T5 suspended hood, 12x 54 W.

But..........not my tank.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

looking forward to seeing this planted and populated. great tank, once again!

cheers-K


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

flymo said:


> Amazing tank!!!!
> 
> From the pictures it looks like Eheim 2080's (2180's as the thermo model) as the model of filter being used. I don't own one of these filters, however I have read that they have 2 intakes/drains per unit, and if your running 6 of them, 12 drains seems like a large number to have in the tank.
> 
> ...


We have multiple intakes, you can see them in the 1st pic, we used the loc line 1/2" spray bars, and 1/2" loc line to position the drains in various ways so we can hide them once the plants grow in.

The water goes down into filters and 2 of them travel to 2x 40 W UV's, the other 4 filters send water through the 4 CO2 reactors. Then back to the tank.

Since there's many filters, we have many intakes and out flows, much like a reef tank. I do Reefs also.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I noticed that UVS is used on these large tanks. Do you think it is really necessary for planted tanks, or is it just a client requirement? 

For very sensitive fish from acidic blackwaters it could make sense, but in general?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Wasserpest said:


> I noticed that UVS is used on these large tanks. Do you think it is really necessary for planted tanks, or is it just a client requirement?
> 
> For very sensitive fish from acidic blackwaters it could make sense, but in general?


Client requirement.
I do not use them as a rule.

They are only used for Green, nothing else.
That includes so called sensitive blackwater fish, the blackwater is not the issue, the KH is about all that seems to matter. 
Otherwise, basic good care etc.
I have and keep mostly that group.......the fish breed, they reproduce etc, even in community tanks.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

How did I miss this? i am anxious to see it planted!


----------



## H82LOS3 (Mar 5, 2009)

WOW thats huge tank, keep us updated pls


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I have ther CO2 meter and mV control functions to calibrate and get running well prior to adding plants, I'll do the plants + the CO2 the same trip.
3-4 weeks or so...........

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

Another journey into madness... <subscribed>


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

unirdna said:


> Another journey into madness... <subscribed>


Mostly madness, and little bit of fun.
The end result will be nicer and with less pain than most.
I've worked well with these folks already, so things should go better.

It'll be 4 weeks or so before it's planted.

Regards, 
Tom barr


----------



## WayneL333 (May 4, 2009)

Hi. Where did you get such large pieces of the Manzanita driftwood? I've been looking for a couple pieces for my 300. Thanks.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice... I love the row of Eheims...


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

just insane.:eek5: this is going to be a masterpeice. This is in some dudes office?


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

WayneL333 said:


> Hi. Where did you get such large pieces of the Manzanita driftwood? I've been looking for a couple pieces for my 300. Thanks.


It was locally collected.

See here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/aquascaping/85858-manzanita-wood-collecting.html


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

plantbrain said:


> Next tank will be a starfire 72"x 24"D x 18"tall. I really like that sizing.
> I'll be doing it for the company that helped do the set up here as their store display(and a 50gal). They want to do more tanks like this and we fit well together business/work wise.
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


that size tank would be sweet! I couldn't afford that ever...


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

WayneL333 said:


> Hi. Where did you get such large pieces of the Manzanita driftwood? I've been looking for a couple pieces for my 300. Thanks.


Sierra foothills.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

FSM said:


> Any updates?


Yes, news on a CO2 controller.
Tank is planted etc, but no fish yet.

We want to have a Neptune AC3 pro adapted and altered to accept light CO2 probes. This hopefully will reduce the cost of the CO2 method, allow specific CO2 control without KH or pH interference issues to roughly 1ppm of CO2.

This will allow data logging etc with the AC3 and the aquanotes.
You can use pH, O2, (the redox port will become a CO2 port), Conductivity, then the timers and other functions of the AC3 pro all into one unit.

At 500$+ the cost of the DC4/8+ the CO2 probe(likely 1000$ or so), calibration kit(another 300-400$), this is not a cheap item, but it can do many things specific to our desires.

Add some timers for opening/closing solenoids for automated water changers, add a bank of T5's(say 8 bulbs all on their own timer)..... add ferts (or set up automated dosing there as well to match the water changes).


Feed fish..........clean, change filters, prune.
Not much else.

A goal at least

Nice thing is to look at the data over time to pin point issues and see how they affect growth and fish etc.

No need to try and data log/control ppms for each nutrient when the autowater changer can be done. The reservoir for the RO is in the other room also, that holds 400 Gallons and can be premixed with ferts so the automated water change is the dosing for nutrients.

Be nice to use a pair of Tek T5 lights and use suspension.
Looks nicer IME.
Heck of lot easier to work on.

Those are huge labor savers IMO.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

rbarn said:


> How bout a scaped picture with out your butt in the way too ???? hehe





plantbrain said:


> That's not my butt in the way, it's our helper.
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


 I would never have thought it was. Judging from the frontal pics I've seen, I am willing to bet the back is much more pleasing.:icon_lol:
Sweet tank, can't wait to see it finished with all those wonderful green neons!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

> I hate discus personally.


:icon_roll .. What??
How could you hate discus? They're like.. one of the most stunning fish in this hobby. I'd much rather have a school of 10-15 discus in a 450 gallon rather than 1000 tetras.

Anyway, nice tank. :thumbsup: Can't wait to see it planted.


----------



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

AzFishKid said:


> :icon_roll .. What??
> How could you hate discus? They're like.. one of the most stunning fish in this hobby. I'd much rather have a school of 10-15 discus in a 450 gallon rather than 1000 tetras.
> 
> Anyway, nice tank. :thumbsup: Can't wait to see it planted.


I happen to disagree with your statement. Huge schools of tiny fish are great! One of the best schoolers I have ever seen are silvertip tetras. Discus seem cliche to me... but then, so do neon tetras. BUT they are "stunning" I suppose.

Anyway, let us shift focus from wether one likes discus or not back to the 450 gallon tank in the making. 

The wood looks great so far... PLANTBRAIN always makes great 'scapes.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

any updated pics?


----------



## finfan (Jun 16, 2008)

WOW, my jaws just dropped! how did i miss this tread? amazing... can't wait to see it all come along


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

AzFishKid said:


> :icon_roll .. What??
> How could you hate discus? They're like.. one of the most stunning fish in this hobby. I'd much rather have a school of 10-15 discus in a 450 gallon rather than 1000 tetras.
> 
> Anyway, nice tank. :thumbsup: Can't wait to see it planted.


Fish pancakes is all I see. Dinner.
Butter, capers, calamuncie juice, sauteed
Big old cichlid.

Most are artificial inbred color.
I guess I'm hypocritical, I do like CRS, which are in bred variants that are artificial from Bee shrimps:wink:

The client already has a pack of dinner plates in the home tank, so this one needed something different. He will add too many different species and have a mish mash likely anyway. His tank, not mine.




Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Frenchie (Jun 24, 2009)

plantbrain said:


> Tank is planted etc, but no fish yet.


Any updates, or pictures of the tank now that it's planted?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Is that Adam Sandler? :hihi:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

plantbrain said:


> Fish pancakes is all I see. Dinner.
> Butter, capers, calamuncie juice, sauteed
> Big old cichlid.
> 
> ...


i agree, if any discus at all, i would prefer, natural, wild coloration, but all in all, i would prefer something such as altums :icon_smil


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

plantbrain said:


> Fish pancakes is all I see. Dinner.
> Butter, capers, calamuncie juice, sauteed
> Big old cichlid.
> 
> Most are artificial inbred color.


I wonder how well they fly? I'm in the market for a new frizbee!:hihi: I agree, i think the colors are a little too much, kinda like the glo-lite danios. I have to say, that wood is pretty sweet! Hopefully the client stays the course (as much as a client can) and goes with the huge colony. It looks like it'll be amazing!


----------



## soup_nazi (Jul 15, 2009)

I would second that notion and would go with a big school of smallies rather than a stack of pancakes :hihi: although i am kinda partial to pigeon blood because i kinda like the "peppering".

for example i stopped in at some family owned store in omaha a week or so ago and they had about 300 cardinals in a 100 gallon cube and i didnt want to leave... so i know this one going to be better than the behemoth with the brightly colored 10" ornaments hanging from the java fern christmas tree (still cant believe it java fern)..... not to mention that you wont have to deal with that rash anymore (i think i got it on my arm when planting my 55 it was kinda like having fiberglass in my arm like after insulating my uncles "lodge")


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Lol am i the only one that would choose 15 discus over 1000 tetras? Oh well, i'm still sticking to my statement. :thumbsup:

EDIT: Actually, i'd have a few hundred tetras and 8-10 discus. :hihi:


----------



## gogreen (Sep 18, 2008)

im backing yah up. id take pancakes anyday


----------



## Aussie_Star (Feb 15, 2005)

any updates?


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow, subscribed!


----------



## Camper (Feb 19, 2009)

I just understand what it means by: Go big or Go home =)


----------



## stuckintexas (Oct 3, 2008)

what a teaser this is. its october and still no pictures of a planted tank.


----------



## PlecoFanatic (Oct 12, 2009)

any updates??


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

AzFishKid said:


> Lol am i the only one that would choose 15 discus over 1000 tetras? Oh well, i'm still sticking to my statement. :thumbsup:
> 
> EDIT: Actually, i'd have a few hundred tetras and 8-10 discus. :hihi:


Nah, I'm with you. Only I'd do maybe a few wild colored discus. I don't like the crazy blue and white and orange and polka dotted varieties, too artificial. 

But, I'd do altum angels before I did discus. I'm not much of a tetra person.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

hello, got any recent pics of this huge tank?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Camper said:


> I just understand what it means by: Go big or Go home =)


:hihi::hihi::hihi:


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

Hey Tom! have you been too busy to update this thread or did something derail the project?

Still looking forward to some pics 
cheers-K


----------



## PlecoFanatic (Oct 12, 2009)

bump


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2009)

Pics??


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm reworking the CO2 + O2 + Neptune controller functionality and calibration and linking this into a computer. 

So I have 2 systems I'm working on to get running then double checking to make sure and verify if the control and monitoring is actually correct.

So it's a month or more away I suspect.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

bummer! guess we'll wait


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Gee, I guess this is the tank you were referring with the expensive CO2 probes when you came to Vancouver.....wow!


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Well, we are looking to use the Redox input to data log the CO2 readings and also control them.

This will be one of the few CO2 controlled systems that does not rely on pH.
PITA to set up, but....we can also data log O2 through the controller/and or control that as well, but I do not think O2 gas enrichment is needed with a good sump/wet/dry set up in any aquarium.

But the O2 data is useful as well.
I'll get some pics in a couple of weeks of planted tanks, just have been busy and go there to work, not vacation photo shoots:redface:


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Hell really frozen over:



















Yes, that is a real skull










Foreground is C parva.

Lots of intense fast swimming fish, yes, the P zebra will be removed.
Not my idea

The R side is getting over grown and they put in that dang Spadderdock, which needs removed.

Light is a bit higher and the CO2 is 2x what the other 1600 Gal tank is.
This tank is really health and has a few scaping issues, most the R and the Erio spot, but otherwise, has done well the last 2 years.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I'll post some more pics later today


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow. Very nice Tom.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

anubias <3


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Tom, you're sick, awesome work dude.


----------



## akdmks (Nov 15, 2009)

wow, beautiful.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

so are the zebras friendly with everyone else?


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Great job as always Tom.
Industry leader for a reason.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Every tank you touch turns to gold Tom! It looks great and is very inspiring.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

plantbrain said:


> Foreground is C parva.


Holy moly that must be a TON of C parva! It looks so lush. Great tank man!
Your pal,
Pianofish


----------



## jgmbosnia1 (Oct 18, 2010)

So.....does maintenance day require a snorkel?


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

That tank is nature in a glass box. 
amazing


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

plantbrain said:


> Foreground is C parva.


how do you do that with parva foreground? they took forever to grow.
i never had success with carpetting parva like that. espescially in high light.
and those clean anubias near the surface.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

problemman said:


> so are the zebras friendly with everyone else?


So far, they need removed.:thumbsdow


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

jgmbosnia1 said:


> So.....does maintenance day require a snorkel?


No, it's only 36" deep:icon_cool

You do a 50-60% water change and the rest is somewhat easy, it's a rimless tank actually.

It's a low light tank, so good CO2, lots of filtration, current, well cared for.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)




----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Jeez! So much Anubias and so many Demasonii's. Unreal! I want it!!!


----------



## NoObLet (Apr 23, 2007)

thats nuts.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Well, that's what they wanted.


----------



## ChineseSnooker (May 20, 2008)

Possibly best job ever. You should make a show on the Discovery Channel so I can watch it in HD.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Are those loclines only at the bottom of the tank? Is there an o2 issue not having water movement at the top of the tank? Or are those filters strong enough to push water around at the top of the tank too?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> Are those loclines only at the bottom of the tank? Is there an o2 issue not having water movement at the top of the tank? Or are those filters strong enough to push water around at the top of the tank too?


http://s171.photobucket.com/albums/u312/plantbrain/?action=view&current=Ceasarhardatwork.jpg

There are 6x2 ...12-24" spray bars on the back.
Plenty of current.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Still waiting on you to hire me Tom  I'd love to maintain that tank!


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

speedie408 said:


> Still waiting on you to hire me Tom  I'd love to maintain that tank!


I and anyone are at the whim of the client's schedule. 
Your schedule doesn't meet the time constraints. 
If your schedule was flexible...then it likely could be done.
If not, not much else one can do about it.

The guys that helped put this tank together with me still service it in LA.
Some of the better LFS maintenance folks I've worked with.
We also have a plumber and electrician that installs any and everything else we might need. We have remote automated/semi automated water changes for this tank like all the others I install.

Otherwise the places end up a mess at some point. "Oh manure" overflow/dry run redundancies must be added.

One thing if you mess up your own, *you are only as good as your last job/service* etc in anyone else's place. You screw up, that is it.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

plantbrain said:


> I and anyone are at the whim of the client's schedule.
> Your schedule doesn't meet the time constraints.
> If your schedule was flexible...then it likely could be done.
> If not, not much else one can do about it.
> ...


Understood. If only my job was more flexible. 

For a tank of such caliber, you'd need all the bells n whistles. Love the picture of you snorkeling in that tank haha. :thumbsup:


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

speedie408 said:


> Understood. If only my job was more flexible.
> 
> For a tank of such caliber, you'd need all the bells n whistles. Love the picture of you snorkeling in that tank haha. :thumbsup:


You need to work on that job of yours, it is seriously getting in the way of your hobby:hihi:

That's what bosses just do not understand.
That's why not having a boss works well.
But I consider client's and customers my boss, so no way around any of that.


----------



## cordero01 (Mar 23, 2012)

tom im planning on setting up a tank with similar dimensiones, do have another pic of the filtration setup really interested on it, or do you recomend to plumb it?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I suggest a sump, on all aquariums, wet/dry filters that are sealed around the top of the inflow into the dry section, eg, duct tape works fine.

This is 10X easier than dealing with 6 Ehiems, 2 CO2 reactors etc.

But this tank has a nice automated RO/water change system.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

We need an update BTW.


----------



## cordero01 (Mar 23, 2012)

thanks tom im checking all r work, speach less


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Da Plant Man said:


> We need an update BTW.


The fewer times and fewer services I do, the better I did my job to begin with.
They call me when they need help or want to redo something in a big way.

Till then, no update.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

cordero01 said:


> thanks tom im checking all r work, speach less


Look at the 120 Gallon Dutch something or another tank journal thread,the filter/CO2/lighting is much better than this tank............


----------

